
A Netbook, an iPad Pro and the Surface Walk into a Bar - gpresot
http://recode.net/2016/02/03/a-netbook-an-ipad-pro-and-the-surface-walk-into-a-bar/
======
techstrategist
More discussion here: [https://techpinions.com/a-netbook-an-ipad-pro-and-the-
surfac...](https://techpinions.com/a-netbook-an-ipad-pro-and-the-surface-walk-
into-a-bar/42332)

